# Need safety ifo



## FreakShow (Aug 16, 2016)

i'm a lefty and i'm trying to find out who makes 1911 models with both a left and right side safety


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Kimber. They also sell ambidextrous safeties for 1911's. Parts - 1911 - Handguns


----------



## Roderick_Garrison (Aug 29, 2016)

desertman said:


> Kimber. They also sell ambidextrous safeties for 1911's. Parts - 1911 - Handguns


well said


----------



## SteamboatWillie (Jan 24, 2013)

I'm left-handed too. I bought the Springfield armory 1911 Loaded. I've only fired a few thousand rounds through it, but have been happy with it so far. I don't carry it, it's strictly a range gun (and everyone should own at least one 1911). 

Best 1911 Handguns | Top .45 Caliber Guns for Sale


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

Wilson Combat sells ambi safeties. 
Use forged parts NOT scintered or MIM crap. fwiw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Blackhawkman said:


> Wilson Combat sells ambi safeties.
> Use forged parts NOT scintered or MIM crap. fwiw
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i watch a tv show "forged in fire". The show is Kinda cool, but very hot from the forging .
its the show where they make knives , sometimes swords or medieval weapons.

One major or critical point is the HEAT TREATING of the forge. Proper Heat treating seems very critical.

it determines or changes the hardness or softness of the metal. I like watching the show..thanks

:smt1099


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

Many manufacturers of 1911 style pistols make at least one version that is ambidextrous. Springfield Armory, Sig Sauer, Rock Island Armory, & Kimber to name a few.


----------

